# Accucraft case lots



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere recently I read that Accucraft was instigating a policy of having dealers sell rolling stock by the case of four, the way they come from the factory. Well, I am interested in only one of the upcoming 3-bay 1:20.3 hoppers for a bash, so I contacted my favorite vendor for rolling stock, Ridge Road Station, about this policy. They nicely responded that the cars would be sold only by the case of four, since that is the way RRS had to order them. So, shopping around, I found that Stretch at C&OC was offering all versions individually, as well as by the case. Guess who just got my order???

It's time we the buyers take some control of this hobby. (Just my opinion).

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks to me like your beef is with Accucraft...it's their policy. 
Beating up the middlemen can result in fewer choices.... 

Posting here about a rogue dealer (according to A's policy) might be like shooting yourself in the foot. 

Judging by the market share that Accucraft has aimed for, by their prices, I don't think they give a rat's a** about the cost to you. People with money to burn won't care either! 

That's my opinion. 
John


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Most dealers will break up a case and sell cars individually. I don't know what ridge roads problem is.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been awaiting the release of the J&S Combines. I have no use for two of them let alone four. I have one each of several Accucraft cars and will not be buying sets of four to expand my roster (I had started buying onesies to do just that.) 

The economy is down and many have less discretionary money to spend on hobbies. Now I don't need to worry about Accucraft rolling stock and that cuts down my costs. 

Who shot themselves in the foot? Not me.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Foot shots?

I wonered if naming the dealer that 'broke' A's policy would get flak for 'disobedience'? That's all.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had ONLY one dealer from whom I buy my Accucraft products. I don't question his prices and I get personal treatment. He breaks up cases for me as to car numbers wanted. He has many loyal customers here on the west coast and treats us as special. NEVER had a problem breaking cases because of his customer base. It's never a great idea to "burn bridges" in slamming a dealer for policy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging by the market share that Accucraft has aimed for, by their prices, I don't think they give a rat's a** about the cost to you. People with money to burn won't care either!I seriously doubt that's true. I know most of the Accucraft people as I live close to their U.S. headquarters. A nicer group of people would be hard to find, and I know for a fact they care about their customers very much indeed. Besides, if you've read any of the large number of posts here on MLS praising their second-to-none customer service, you'd realize what a ridiculous statement you've just made. 

Accucraft is in business, and the purpose of a business is to make money (a fact of life we as hobbyists tend to forget all too often). However, they fully realize that they are not going to make money and stay in business if they screw their customers either in pricing policies or by making shoddy products. While they have had their share of mistakes like any business, they always stand behind what they make and will bend over backwards to make it right with the customer, sometimes going well above and beyond normal customer expectations to do so. They are also one of the few companies I know of who actually LISTEN to their customers and make improvements based upon customer feedback, as well as learning from their former mistakes.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Dwight.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"But" we all know "MOGUL'S" get treated a little more or sometimes alot more nicely than just us lowly little track maintenance people huh????????????????? The Regal


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dwight, 

Well, your point is after they get your money everything is super. I'm sure they are super nice to you and I'm happy for you. 

My 'sour grapes' was it's already priced off my railroad, so they don't (really) care what I or others, that might be of similar finances, think. 

Back to the original post; he was upset because one dealer followed their policy and found another that didn't. I assume 'upset' because both vendors were named. 

I thought the Larry was displeased with the wrong entity. I can't 'blame' a vendor for following policy, yet I can appreciate another for making exceptions. 

I don't think accucraft gives a rat's a** about what I think, they aren't courting my dollars. Simple. I'm not offended. 

John


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Dealers DO NOT have to sell the case lot. They have to buy the case lots, however.
Some stores should re think their policy.
Jonathan at 

http://www.rctrains.com/
sells individual cars, for one.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

To all--notice that I did not slam any dealer or manufacturer. I deliberately said that RRS sent a nice response (even if it did not satisfy me). And pointed out another that was able to supply what I wanted when the first indicated that they could not. I have done a fair amount of business with both of them, and will continue to do so as finances permit. They are both reputable players in our hobby. 

From my business experience, both as a buyer and provider of goods and services (precision custom fabrication, aka professional modelmaking), I know that the customer ultimately has the power. Be it in industry or a hobby. Unfortunately, we in the hobby frequently get so wrapped up in our wants that we tend to forget that power. 

Just felt it was something worth saying. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Jul 2009 01:45 PM 
"But" we all know "MOGUL'S" get treated a little more or sometimes alot more nicely than just us lowly little track maintenance people huh????????????????? The Regal 

Read this thread[/b][/b] from a few days ago. So I guess that means Tac is also a "MOGUL" huh????????????????? 

That's merely one of many, many examples posted here over the years. All of those people must also be "MOGULS." Geez, the world must be full of 'em!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 19 Jul 2009 09:30 AM 
Somewhere recently I read that Accucraft was instigating a policy of having dealers sell rolling stock by the case of four, the way they come from the factory.


Just an FYI for everyone... I too have heard this rumor before, so I decided to investigate. I got hold of Accucraft today, and this rumor is NOT true. It is true that Accucraft (AMS) sells their rolling stock to their dstributors only in cases of four, and that's always been the case, but they do NOT dictate that the distributors do the same thing. In fact, I was told that such a practice would be illegal. So there is nothing to prevent any distributor/retailer from breaking up cases and selling individual cars other than that distributor's/retailer's own internal policy.

Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for putting that rumor to rest Dwight. Accucraft remains one of the best in my mind and I'm NOT a mogul by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto to what Gary just said. 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Larry, 
I think it was your tag line that set me off the way I went; 

"It's time we the buyers take some control of this hobby. (Just my opinion)." 

Sorry it just doesn't scream happiness.... nor does your declaration of who got your biz, say you loved the other guy.... my opinions 

My apologies to any I've offended. None intended. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 20 Jul 2009 09:58 PM 
Thanks for putting that rumor to rest Dwight. We all know this hobby if often rife with rumors.







I just happened to be in a position to check this one and find out if it was true or not. If it had turned out to be true, I'd have posted that as well. 

Such rumors often do more harm than good, and can hurt businesses undeservedly. We are, after all, a pretty small niche market, and we don't have that many manufacturers to begin with. Until recently when Bachmann finally entered the Fn3 rolling stock market, Accucraft/AMS was the only game in town for RTR Fn3 rolling stock. If any of us are in a position to lay these rumors to rest, we owe it to our fellow hobbyists to do so. MHO anyway.


----------

